# just put my order in



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 4, 2013)

I just put my order in at attitude.  They're running a special today is last day.  5 freebies.  Plus 420 discount code still works.  The wait begins!


----------



## sawhse (Nov 4, 2013)

Yep I put mine in as well. Decided on...which a lot of people will hate on but I got some nurse jackie and jesus og. With the order I got amherst sour d, sour d #2 both from hso. Paradise seeds belladonna, wappa, and delahaze. Plus a auto that I will not run. Lol pretty stoked


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 7, 2013)

do you know how to track the package?  i have a number but no site to go to


----------



## sawhse (Nov 8, 2013)

hxxps://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action
hxxp://m.royalmail.com/mt/www.royalmail.com
These are the two the sent me hope this helps.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 8, 2013)

thanks!!


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow, that was fast.  To my surprise, i came home to a package waiting for me.  Super fast shipping.


----------



## sawhse (Nov 12, 2013)

Same here monoxide, did not get everything they said on the freebies, but they did give better replacements. No auto thank goodness. I got two th seeds instead. Time to grow!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 12, 2013)

:aok:


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 12, 2013)

sawhse said:
			
		

> Same here monoxide, did not get everything they said on the freebies, but they did give better replacements. No auto thank goodness. I got two th seeds instead. Time to grow!!!!




I have to get my **** together lol.  Not quiet ready to start but almost.


----------



## sawhse (Nov 12, 2013)

Green mojo to ya


----------



## sawhse (Nov 16, 2013)

Because a few people are not fans of subcool.


----------



## sawhse (Nov 16, 2013)

Lol ya actually I don't. I came across a clone of jack the ripper and a buddy and I have been running it for six years now. I love the ripper. One of my favorite strains. So I decided to find a couple more keepers in his line! Just like people here like satoria not sure on spelling, if you like something ya stick with it..


----------



## 1lildog (Nov 30, 2013)

What is it u like about the ripper?


----------



## sawhse (Nov 30, 2013)

I like its a fast finisher. full of trichs and it does wonders for my bp. Better then most strains I have tried. I haven't smoked in three months now and I am up to 40 mg of my bp meds. When I smoke the ripper on a reg basis I only have to take 10 mg at the most. Plus I take clonazepam. But if I am smoking the jack I don't have to take any at all. I am hoping to get a great daytime smoke with the nurse jackie and a great night time smoke with the jesus og. So even though some people hate subcool he does have some pretty good dank.


----------

